# Retrograde pyelograms - Billing for the ASC



## seslinger (Jul 22, 2013)

Billing for the ASC who owes the equipment & the tech comesover from the xray dept to assist with the machine, could you bill the 74420 -TC ? Also are you required to have some kind of film in the chart or is documentation in the op note enough for the ASC to bill the 74420 ?

thank you for any and all imput.

Sheila,CPC
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## megmom72@gmail.com (Jul 25, 2013)

Per Supercoder.com:

"If the physician performs a retrograde pyelogram in the hospital with only a radiology technician to operate the equipment, bill CPT code 52005 and CPT codes 74420–26. Appending of modifier 26 (the professional component) indicates that the doctor interpreted the radiological results."

So, yes you can charge 74420-TC.


Regina McGee,CPC,CPMA


----------



## seslinger (Jul 29, 2013)

For auditing purposes, the code in the Coders Desk Reference states that "films are taken to show the flow of contrast" my nurses say we do it mainly for viewing purposes & films are not taken & not in the patient record.  So we were wondering if films were required to be in the patients chart?

thank you. Sheila CPC


----------



## megmom72@gmail.com (Aug 1, 2013)

At least a separate written report should be included in the pt's chart, as the auditor may look for this.


----------

